# Does your chartplotter work in your driveway?



## TiminOhio (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Group-

I just finished installing a Lowrance GlobalMap 5200C (w/external antenna). My fist problem occurred when I didnt realize that I had to run power to the external antenna couldnt get the unit out of display mode.figured that out by running power to the antenna.

My issue now is that I cannot get it to lock-inI pushed the boat out of the garage and placed the puck on top of the casting seat, turned it on and it will just sit there and blink (at the main page). I believe its supposed to do that until it acquires the satellites and locks into your position. It never did. Im able to scroll through the menu etc, so I believe the unit is operating properlyDo I have a defective puck? Shouldnt it find its position in my driveway? The houses are not close together. My next plan of attack is taking the boat out to see if it locks in but I would thing it could do it in a drive way. This is a brand new unit. Anyone have any similar problems with their GlobalMaps?

Man, I hope this is just one of those cases where it simply will not work in my driveway, but works fine on the lake !!

Thanks,


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

It should work fine in your driveway. How long did you let it try to acquire your position? After trying to find the position for an extended period of time, the unit should ask you to use the cursor to scroll to where you are on the map.

If you are not getting the 'GPS MODULE NOT RESPONDIN' pop-up, the unit is still trying to track satellites.

I installed a new unit the other day, and it took quite a while for it to track the satellites from my location. Once it finds them (for the first time), it will locate them quickly the next time you power it up.


----------



## TiminOhio (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks Hetfieldinn- 
I probably left the unit blink for about 10 minutes before I start fiddleing with the menus, pages etc. It never got that far with module not responding etc... I did notice the location that shows on the map is somewhere out West... most likely where it was tested. Next time I try it, I'll have to turn it on a walk away.... I'm probably too quck to start screwing with it.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

The manual mentions something to that affect. The unit is initialized at the factory, so when you start it up at home, it is looking for satellites in the area where it was tested. My manual states that if I take the unit 150 miles or more from where I first powered it up, that it may take longer to find satellites.


----------

